# Another tragic loss of a Canadian Soldier in Afghanistan...



## RackMaster (Mar 9, 2009)

Given that our community is still in shock by the losses last week, this one is going to hit even harder as the soldier is from the same Base.

My thoughts are with those still deployed, please don't let your pain distract you; use it to cause pain to those that did this and come home safe.  And my sincerest condolences to the family and friends of Trooper Marc Diab. 

RIP.



> *Roadside bomb kills 1 Canadian soldier, wounds 4 in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Sunday, March  8, 2009 | 11:33 PM ET  Comments258Recommend123*
> 
> ...


----------



## elle (Mar 9, 2009)

So very sad.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 9, 2009)

Rest in Peace Trooper Diab.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 9, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 9, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Trip_Wire (Mar 9, 2009)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 9, 2009)

RIP Canucks.


----------



## tova (Mar 9, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

